# 2019 OPENER!!! LFTS 10-1-19



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Not even close to the ideal conditions for the first couple days of the 2019 Michigan whitetail season...but I'm packing up for 6 straight days of bow hunting on various public spots around the state. Thursday and Friday look promising, but I'm excited to get back into a tree in the next few hours. 

Best of luck to everyone! Shoot Straight and Be Safe!


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Even in a few hours you'll be quite a bit early lol. Goodluck and shoot straight


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm up, I think. Here we go !!!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

SE Jackson bound.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Good luck guys!!! Just going to bed after work, I hope by the time I wake up there will be some success stories.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah yeah I’m up I’m up... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

I took 3 days off. I'll be sitting over an apple tree that still has apples in it in about an hour. Got good movement on the camera in the morning.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Let's get this party ROCKIN!!


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm up but not for hunting this morning, just because I'm freaking old and my body just thinks ive had enough sleep. Good luck everyone going out this morning. 5am temp in Birch Run is 71 sticky degrees, YUCK.....


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Headed out in 20,. Ghillie suit, shorts, and a t-shirt.. shoot straight boys and good luck!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

snortwheeze said:


> Headed out in 20,. Ghillie suit, shorts, and a t-shirt.. shoot straight boys and good luck!


Don't forget the thermacell!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Good luck out there!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Headed out soon in GT County. Not the idea conditions we think of when daydreaming about shooting a P&Y buck but hey, it’s OPENING DAY! Got my thermacell warming up and headed out soon. Good luck to everyone headed out today.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Good luck all! Stay safe and shoot straight. Let’s go get em!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good luck everyone. Keep an eye on the weather. It’s midstate’s turn for powerful storms later today. We had our turn yesterday. 64 along the shores of Lake Huron at the Tip of the Mitt.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Just got to camp. In about 25 minutes I'll be strapped in to my saddle ready to go. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Good luck to all that make it out on Opening Day 2019!!!!

Be safe and shoot straight!!!!

I’ll be watching this from work between service calls!!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

It's real dark and quiet out here. I think I'm plenty early might roll the alarm clock ahead tomorrow.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing your daily posts OGB!!!!

Good luck sir


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Good luck to everyone making it out today. Let's see some kill pics this morning. Stay safe and shoot straight.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice doe crusing the hayfield.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

fishx65 said:


> Looks like lots of rain in areas of the NWL today. First opener I've missed in 25 years. Gets kinda tough taking care of elderly Rents. Good luck to everyone out there this week!!!


You have your priorities in the right place. Bless you!

Humidity isn't too bad and no skeeters at all so far. The deer have been coming through about 8:20 on the cameras. BEAUTIFUL morning to be sitting!


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Good luck to all the guys and gals of the camouflage army that are out today. Looking forward to pics of success.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

80 Acres said:


> *I am Sitting it out for a few days, to warm for me,* Have fun everyone


Me too! 64 degrees here in Dickinson County. 

Best of luck to all of you. May your arrows fly true!


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> Got one working my mock scrape


Too dark, didn't stick around, not big enough? I was hoping for "Hero shots" in short order.

Just trying to scratch the itch as I won't be in the field until Friday, but then its a 4 day weekend.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Doe down









Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

wildcoy73 said:


> Doe down
> View attachment 437613
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 nice work wildcoy! You've struck first blood


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> It's real dark and quiet out here. I think I'm plenty early might roll the alarm clock ahead tomorrow.


Good luck this season. Cant wait to read your updates.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Midland county warm slight breeze but I’m out here that’s all that matters only day to hunt until Sunday so either way it goes I’m here until the rain forecasted at 1 this afternoon


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Plumbgranny said:


> Too dark, didn't stick around, not big enough? I was hoping for "Hero shots" in short order.
> 
> Just trying to scratch the itch as I won't be in the field until Friday, but then its a 4 day weekend.


Moved off before I could tell what it was


----------



## ksp107 (Nov 16, 2011)

I’m in Midland County too. Warm, slight breeze, feels good to be in the Michigan woods! Buddy shot a 6 point, hit him back, gonna give some time. Hopefully rain holds off.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

BBD!


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

congrats on your doe wildcoy!! Just seeing your pic got my heart racing for a second, I had to put down my phone and do a doe scan. 
So happy to be hunting!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Good luck all! I'm sidelined until next week.

Congrats to all who let loose an arrow already, here's to hoping for short track jobs!


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Had a spike follow in a doe and two fawns this morning right under my stand here in northern Macomb County. He wanted some action, she wasn’t having any of it. I can definitely relate to that feeling. 

Blessed to be out. 

good luck to all.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hoytman5 said:


> BBD!


Woooooooooooo!!!! Details please


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Wouldn’t trade this day at work for nothing.:banghead3


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Just answered a text from my buddy, and looked up to having three in front of me.
Feels good after 33 years to have one on opening morning.


subocto said:


> View attachment 437621
> 
> congrats on your doe wildcoy!! Just seeing your pic got my heart racing for a second, I had to put down my phone and do a doe scan.
> So happy to be hunting!


Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Double d's said:


> Wouldn’t trade this day at work for nothing.:banghead3


Lol

My cat just came through. She's hunting too. But vermin..


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Did a trick on her 40 yards and down
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

In going to hang until about 11. That's about when the rain will start.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck everyone, I hope you all have a fulfilling and successful year! Just a bit too hot down here for me, forecast is calling for 93 today.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Friday and Saturday are setting up to be awesome!!! Will be comfortable in the woods and the deer should be up and enjoying the first major cold front of the fall!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

wildcoy73 said:


> Did a trick on her 40 yards and down
> View attachment 437627
> View attachment 437629
> 
> ...


Nice shot! What broadhead is that??


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

No sightings for me this morning. Giving it 10 more minutes than climbing down. Was fun using the climber for the first time in awhile! See you on the flip side.... maybe. If it's not raining to hard. 
Lucky me... No skeeters anyway!
<----<<<


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry for the delayed pics. Busy taking care of deer before it gets any warmer or rains. Here’s a couple pics with story to follow.


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Congrats!!!!! Nice buck!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Hoytman5 said:


> Sorry for the delayed pics. Busy taking care of deer before it gets any warmer or rains. Here’s a couple pics with story to follow.
> View attachment 437681
> 
> View attachment 437683


Congratulations! Beautiful buck!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice one Hoytman!


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Excellent buck!


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Good looking buck, Hoytman. Can't wait for the story. Appears that it may have been an easy track job.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Congrats Hoytman!!!! Nice buck


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

nice looking buck hoytman!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Congrats wildcoy and Hoytman!

Nice deer!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful Michigan buck! Gorgeous looking cape...love the gray face! Nice shot too. Very important with temps like this. Congrats!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Hoytman5 said:


> Sorry for the delayed pics. Busy taking care of deer before it gets any warmer or rains. Here’s a couple pics with story to follow.
> View attachment 437681
> 
> View attachment 437683


Sweet! The Pugsley Pugilist connects with a big left hook! :lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Congratulations hoytman

Just getting out looking at radar morning was drooling, knowing this rain will have them on their feet midday. Everyone talks about cold fronts any fronts a good un. Wore my rubber boots to be grounded in case we get thunderstorms and get struck


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Hoytman5 said:


> Sorry for the delayed pics. Busy taking care of deer before it gets any warmer or rains. Here’s a couple pics with story to follow.
> View attachment 437681
> 
> View attachment 437683


CONGRATS! Way to strike early!


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Rain is just starting in Clare county. Heading in..,


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Congratulations hoytman
> 
> Just getting out looking at radar morning was drooling, knowing this rain will have them on their feet midday. Everyone talks about cold fronts any fronts a good un. Wore my rubber boots to be grounded in case we get thunderstorms and get struck


Wait, you actually made it out!? 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Spitfire


pgpn123 said:


> Nice shot! What broadhead is that??



Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

pgpn123 said:


> Nice shot! What broadhead is that??


This is entrance hole slight quarter away came out opposite shoulder.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

It was put my first three it. Very please with the spitfire.


ArrowFlinger said:


> "Holey" crap, didn't know ginsu made a broadhead. That is a monster sized hole


Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats Hoytman!! Nice Buck....How cool is That!!!!

Congrats on the fat doe Wildcoy!!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Hoytman5 said:


> Sorry for the delayed pics. Busy taking care of deer before it gets any warmer or rains. Here’s a couple pics with story to follow.
> View attachment 437681
> 
> View attachment 437683


Awesome job buddy!. Wish we had that buck last year in the contest!!!!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Hoytman5 said:


> Sorry for the delayed pics. Busy taking care of deer before it gets any warmer or rains. Here’s a couple pics with story to follow.
> View attachment 437681
> 
> View attachment 437683



WAY TO BE TEAMMATE !!! Congrats ! Hope I'll add to it this afternoon  seen 3 doe this a.m., no shot



wildcoy73 said:


> This is entrance hole slight quarter away came out opposite shoulder.
> View attachment 437749
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats to you as well.
Good shooting gentleman


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Just settled in for my first sit of the year


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

We need to petition for "earn a buck" tags for Kurt


BWHUNTR said:


> Congrats on the opening day buck Hoytman what a dandy! How about we shift gears a bit here, how about putting the smack down on one of those feathered freaks next spring...………..on opening morning just like this opening day buck


 No deer tags for him unless his spring turkey one is punched!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Hoytman5 said:


> Sorry for the delayed pics. Busy taking care of deer before it gets any warmer or rains. Here’s a couple pics with story to follow.
> View attachment 437681
> 
> View attachment 437683


Congrats !!! Great looking buck! Awesome way to open the season!


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Congrats on the deer guys! Kept me focused seeing those opening day kills. Sat some state land this morning, 5am-2pm. Only car in the parking lot, but unfortunately no deer. I’ll take no people though!! A little too hot, even with the early season gear. Bugs not as bad as expected!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hoytman5 said:


> Sorry for the delayed pics. Busy taking care of deer before it gets any warmer or rains. Here’s a couple pics with story to follow.
> View attachment 437681
> 
> View attachment 437683


Dandy buck, congrats!!


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats, I'll be out this coming weekend, keep the pics coming!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

The LFTS threads are the only threads that matter on this entire forum for the next 3 months.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Torrential downpour right now in Ottawa county. Might be sitting this one out tonight unless it clears up quickly when this band moves through. Plenty of season left.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

wildcoy73 said:


> Spitfire


I love hearing that! Congrats on the nice doe. Great shot!

Congrats to Hoytman on the great looking Buck! Nice job both of you.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Deer were out on my ride home from work. Just had a big buck run out in front of the truck too. Pouring now. Good luck to those braving the evening weather!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Must be the cold front moving threw. Oh wait a minute, that doesn't cause deer to move lol.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

stickbow shooter said:


> Must be the cold front moving threw. Oh wait a minute, that doesn't cause deer to move lol.


 and this thread was at peace until... Lol


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Try for number two tonight









Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HillbillyDeluxe (Mar 12, 2018)

Good luck to those sweating it out. Picked up my bow from the shop last night, the blind is airing out. Just waiting on the weekend.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

The deer are seriously rethinking their winter coat wardrobe change


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sitting in an observation stand tonight just to watch. The wind is all wrong for anything else. Got a nice cool breeze though


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

I can see my stand about 25 yards away, and then about 25 from that a legal spike foraging away the past fifteen minutes. He's not my target.

If he came by your cabin window, would you take him?

He's goofy looking, one wonky spike, always stupid look on his face, always extremely vigilant / skittish, almost always hanging with doe groups, always looking needy for contact, other deer oblige occasionally but mostly just look annoyed with him... loner at the moment.

... and just took off as another little spike comes in with a couple does, all three verboten.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok so where is Hoytman?? He was going to match me sir for sit. See what happens? He shoots a buck and his entire game plan went up in smoke.  Congrats again Bud!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

State land washout in St Clair County tonight... found a couple giant puffball mushrooms by the access but the rain chased us out. Ended up going to the bar for a couple drinks instead lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

I don't know what some of you are talking about.

#yesyoucanchootemfromdacouch


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

I got out to farm early afternoon after picking up 1500# of we and rye. Got that spread late afternoon( hoping for that rain they are calling for) decided to go to a stand I call observation. I was able to get in(thanks to sorghum screen ) with out any deer seeing me. Seen 2 so far. To hot to hunt but I’ve been out every opening day for 30 years, I missed one somewhere in there.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hoytman5 said:


> Sorry for the delayed pics. Busy taking care of deer before it gets any warmer or rains. Here’s a couple pics with story to follow.
> View attachment 437681
> 
> View attachment 437683


WAY to start the season Kurt!!!!! Congrats


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> I can see my stand about 25 yards away, and then about 25 from that a legal spike foraging away the past fifteen minutes. He's not my target.
> 
> If he came by your cabin window, would you take him?
> 
> ...


Millennial buck.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Food plots look great. Oaks are heavy with mast. So here I am road hunting fifty yds. from







camp in a shed where the deer aren’t any where in sight. 
Can’t do the long sits in the rain anymore without a roof over me 
But at least I got out there, and it feels good. 
Congrats on our lucky hunters today.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

It was a hot one in the lower today.


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

4 small bucks and 2 does with fawns










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Got a shooter @ close to 250 yards out


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Let's get this party ROCKIN!!





jstfish48162 said:


> Good luck to all that make it out on Opening Day 2019!!!!
> 
> Be safe and shoot straight!!!!
> 
> I’ll be watching this from work between service calls!!!!





Sparky23 said:


> View attachment 437923
> View attachment 437925


congrats real ice buck.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

poz said:


> It was a hot one in the lower today.
> 
> View attachment 437907


W in T literal F!?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Sparky23 said:


> View attachment 437923
> View attachment 437925


That's a nice pic. Wow! What a start! It was 86F when I left work. Memorable opener for sure. Congrats.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

poz said:


> It was a hot one in the lower today.
> 
> View attachment 437907


Sure hope that's a Scent-loc speedo.....


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Eyechaser79 said:


> No deer for us this morning but my daughter was able to whack a coyote!
> View attachment 437871


That's awesome! Congratulations young lady!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> MY EYES!! there should be warnings on some pics.


That photo is disturbing, and not one bit surprised considering the source. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Congrats sparky, nice deer for the opener!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Was a good day to hunt.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Plumbgranny said:


> Good looking buck, Hoytman. Can't wait for the story. Appears that it may have been an easy track job.


Thank you. I'm going to try and post the story today. Glad I was able to connect opening day because I am so busy right now with a bathroom remodel, wife having surgery and very busy at work.

I watched this buck drop 100 yards out in an open field so didn't need to track. I will say the blood trail near the buck was the best I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

deepthreat41 said:


> Congrats Hoytman on a great buck. Rage broadhead?


Thank you. Muzzy Trocar HBX. 
https://www.feradyne.com/trocar-hb/


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Hoytman5 said:


> Thank you. Muzzy Trocar HBX.
> https://www.feradyne.com/trocar-hb/


I like the trocars.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

BWHUNTR said:


> Congrats on the opening day buck Hoytman what a dandy! How about we shift gears a bit here, how about putting the smack down on one of those feathered freaks next spring...………..on opening morning just like this opening day buck


Thanks Pat. That’s my goal next spring!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

thegospelisgood said:


> I like the trocars.


Me too. This is my 3rd. deer with them. All three deer have gone 100 yards or less. Hopefully I didn’t just jinx myself!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

ReeseHunter said:


> He shoots a crappy bow but he knows about good broadheads  It’s a muzzy.


Josh is half right here. Right about the Muzzy but wrong about the bow. Team Hoyt rules!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Groundsize said:


> Awesome job buddy!. Wish we had that buck last year in the contest!!!!!


Thanks! 
Last years buck would have been bigger if it had brow tines!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Namrock said:


> We need to petition for "earn a buck" tags for Kurt
> 
> No deer tags for him unless his spring turkey one is punched!


Ouch Norm! Your words hurt...

Seriously though, why are turkey the hardest animal for me to get?


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> WAY to start the season Kurt!!!!! Congrats


Thanks bud! Good luck to you this season and I look forward to all the deer pics you’ll be sharing.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Ok so where is Hoytman?? He was going to match me sir for sit. See what happens? He shoots a buck and his entire game plan went up in smoke.  Congrats again Bud!


Haha- you win all ready GB! I had to get my deer taken care of and then I was up until mid night preparing for the guys that are doing the finish work on my bathroom drywall. I’m telling you, it’s a darn good thing I got lucky opening morning because I have a ton going on right now. Still need to post the story of this hunt. Hopefully have time tonight. I tend to get long winded....

Good luck this season.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Namrock said:


> He's got 2 things on ice, his opener 8point & his liver


Lol- I wish Norm. I was hanging drywall until midnight last night. Finishers are here now doing their thing then back off to work I go. Trying to get caught up on this thread.


----------

